# How to add another 4-way switch to an existing 3-way-4-way-3-way circuit?



## Uspatriot (Aug 2, 2012)

I have two 3-way switches switching overhead lighting, and a 4-way at a third location. Works great. How do I wire a FOURTH 4-way location? And maybe a FIFTH if I ever get that room done?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Basically, you need to put the new 4-way in the circuit between two of the existing switches, so the travelers pass through the new switch.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Like McSteve said the 4-ways need to go in the branch circuit between the 3 way switches


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's another diagram. As many 4-way switches as you want can be added between the 3-way switches


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

heres 6 switches


----------



## Uspatriot (Aug 2, 2012)

*Thanks!!!!!*

Instant response with crystal clear directions and schematics. Couldn't be more impressed with you guys! THANK you!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the wiring was complete up until now and the walls finished over, you can add one new cable for the additional switch location and not redo any of the other cables by doing it this way:

Run a 3 conductor (plus ground) cable from one of the 3 way switches to the new location.

Remove the wire from the common terminal of that 3 way switch and connect it to the same colored wire of the new cable.

Remove the two travelers from that 3 way switch and connect them to the dark terminals of a new 4 way switch.

Connect the remaining 2 wires of the new cable to the light terminals of that new 4 way switch.

Take the freed up 3 way switch to the new location and connect it using the same colors (common terminal gets the same color wire as before).


----------

